
Hiring in a Startup - guyshachar
https://medium.com/swlh/making-the-first-hires-in-a-startup-the-hard-truth-fa7dbf37160f
======
throwaway1254
Was recently aggressively recruited by a startup, who needs both my deep
industry knowledge as well as tech skills. They proceeded to give me some
generic algorithm challenge take home, taking 4 hours.

~~~
oceanghost
Did you do it? :)

~~~
throwaway1254
Nope

------
DrScump
As a prospect, I'd be dismayed by the fact that the author didn't even bother
to include a link to his Careers or even Contact page... or even make a link
out of the company name in the opening paragraph. (Or, do they even _have_ a
web presence outside of a sparse LinkedIn page?)

------
lmiller1990
Had this experience recently, got a call about a startup producing cash
register software. The idea the founder was pitching sounded interesting, but
I feel the delivery of his pitch and showed he lacked the confidence and
leadership to persuade the level of talent he wanted to leave their well
paying, stable jobs.

